# Did Sib 5 address dynamic marking collisions?



## Thonex (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know if Sibelius improved their preferences for dynamic markings and text?

For example, instead of placing a _*mf*_ dynamic at a fixed distance under the staff... maybe they included an option if there is a collision... then place it x number of points below the note head or tail.

Thanks,

T


----------



## Daryl (Oct 1, 2007)

Thonex @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Does anyone know if Sibelius improved their preferences for dynamic markings and text?
> 
> For example, instead of placing a _*mf*_ dynamic at a fixed distance under the staff... maybe they included an option if there is a collision... then place it x number of points below the note head or tail.
> 
> ...


No, this is the same as in version 4.

D


----------



## Thonex (Oct 1, 2007)

Daryl @ Mon Oct 01 said:


> Thonex @ Mon Oct 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if Sibelius improved their preferences for dynamic markings and text?
> ...


Darn.... ok... thanks for the quick response Daryl.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 2, 2007)

This is also for me the single biggest timewaster.. 

I'm sure there is probably some good reason for it though!

P


----------



## Daryl (Oct 2, 2007)

Synesthesia @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> This is also for me the single biggest timewaster..
> 
> I'm sure there is probably some good reason for it though!
> 
> P


You have to think of who wants this. You............! It is of no use to engravers, or me for that matter, so I would assume that it is a low priority when there are much more important things to do. Just think about it for a moment. Full VST hosting, something that no other notation program has, or a dynamic fudge, that won't be used by many people.

D


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I do find that about 50% of the dynamic markings have to be dragged from 'under' a note or tail where they are placed without reference to what is already there. I cant believe it would be such an arduous task - after all, there are already many other collision detections going on.

How do you avoid this, or do you also just drag them out of the way each time?

Personally, VST hosting for me is utterly pointless, as I prefer to keep the mockup process separate from the score preparation process, and the thought of trying to spend hours setting up and tweaking not only my DAW but also the notation program so it can imperfectly render a slightly more realistic output is kind of hellish..

However I do appreciate that for many it could be important. I'm happy to proofhear my scores using the basic midi sounds - I'm only listening for obvious transcription errors. The percussion side of this could be better but thats just nitpicking really..

Just my 2p!

cheers

Paul


----------



## Daryl (Oct 2, 2007)

Synesthesia @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Well, I do find that about 50% of the dynamic markings have to be dragged from 'under' a note or tail where they are placed without reference to what is already there. I cant believe it would be such an arduous task - after all, there are already many other collision detections going on.
> 
> How do you avoid this, or do you also just drag them out of the way each time?
> 
> ...


If you have your default set correctly then you should be able to avoid collisions most of the time anyway. What have you got it set to?

Having said that, I manually move most things in the parts, because what looks correct in the score, invariably doesn't in the parts. I also don't know one engraver who leaves anything to a default.....!

D


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 2, 2007)

Ah.. that might be it. they are just set to the defaults of 5 and 5 (vertical pos) - have you got these set to a larger default?

Thanks for your help - this could save me lots of annoyiing clicking!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Daryl (Oct 2, 2007)

Synesthesia @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Ah.. that might be it. they are just set to the defaults of 5 and 5 (vertical pos) - have you got these set to a larger default?
> 
> Thanks for your help - this could save me lots of annoyiing clicking!
> 
> ...


I think that mine is set to be a higher value than that, but I'd have to check. If memory serves, the only time I get a conflict is if I use more than 2 ledger lines below the stave. For most instruments that would mean that I'm in the wrong clef!

I also have different House Styles for different instruments. for example, the stave size in Trombone parts need to be bigger than in Piano parts because the player is further away from the music.

D


----------



## Thonex (Oct 2, 2007)

Daryl @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > This is also for me the single biggest timewaster..
> ...



Well... I know I'd like it... and Finale has it... so I guess they felt it important enough to be a feature.

I also know a few other composers who complain about the same thing. It's gotten to the point that whenever I put down dynamics... my fingers automatically reach for shift-Alt-D to move them.

Anyway... the option would be nice.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Daryl (Oct 2, 2007)

Fortunately or unfortunately (depending on your viewpoint) Sibelius has got to the stage that they pretty much don't care what Finale has and hasn't got. I understand why you think that you need it, but have yet to miss it myself. All I can say is join the Sibelius forum and hassle them. It may do some good; it may not.

D


----------



## Thonex (Oct 2, 2007)

Daryl @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Fortunately or unfortunately (depending on your viewpoint) Sibelius has got to the stage that they pretty much don't care what Finale has and hasn't got. I understand why you think that you need it, but have yet to miss it myself. All I can say is join the Sibelius forum and hassle them. It may do some good; it may not.
> 
> D



The bulk of what I do (being that it's deadline driven) ... is to write scores that are understandable and clear... not necessarily pretty or gorgeous to look at... I don't have the time for that. A preference like the one I mentioned might not yield the prettiest dynamic markings... but they would be legible and my work flow would be greatly increased.

I may join the Sibelius forum... but I hate hassling.

But if you really hardly ever move the dynamics... then quite probably my default positions should be changed.

Cheers,

T


----------

